# Pedal Modifications in Vancouver



## stratasaurus (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is someone in Vancouver who does pedal mods (similar to Keeley) in Vanouver - maybe Not Just Another Music Shop or Rufus??


----------

